# My Custom Hosting | OpenVZ + KVM | Introducing KVM VPS! | E5 | 64GB RAM | SSD-Cached | IPv6 | Nightl



## MCH-Phil (Jul 15, 2013)

*

*​ ​Introducing​- our -​Self* Managed KVM VPS!*​ ​*Node H/W*: includes _E5_ with _64 Gb DDR3_ and _SSD Caching_​ ​Located at the BHS OVH facility in Montreal, Canada.​ ​ ​Exclusive* VPSBoard Introductory Offer*​ ​Take 25% off your first month on ANY monthly VPS plan.​(Includes OpenVZ and KVM)​ ​Use Coupon Code​- _*VPSBExclusiveKVM*_ -​at Checkout!​ ​KVM *Plans*​ ​64*-KVM*​64 Mb *Guaranteed* RAM​5 Gb *SSD Cached* Disk Space​100 Gb *Premium* Transfer​1 *IPv4 *+ 5 *IPv6*​1 Core​$10* Yearly*​ - Order Here​ ​96*-KVM*​
96 Mb *Guaranteed* RAM​5 Gb *SSD Cached* Disk Space​100 Gb *Premium* Transfer​1 *IPv4 *+ 5 *IPv6*​1 Core​$15* Yearly*​ - Order Here​
 

128*-KVM*​
128 Mb *Guaranteed* RAM​10 Gb *SSD Cached* Disk Space​100 Gb *Premium* Transfer​1 *IPv4 *+ 5 *IPv6*​1 Core​$20* Yearly* - Order Here​
 

256*-KVM*​
256 Mb *Guaranteed* RAM​15 Gb *SSD Cached* Disk Space​300 Gb *Premium* Transfer​1 *IPv4 *+ 5 *IPv6*​2 Core​*$3 First Month* - Order Here​$4 Monthly Thereafter!​
 

512*-KVM*​
512 Mb *Guaranteed* RAM​20 Gb *SSD Cached* Disk Space​400 Gb *Premium* Transfer​1 *IPv4 *+ 5 *IPv6*​2 Core​
*$5.25 First Month* - Order Here​$7 Monthly Thereafter!​

 

1024*-KVM*​
1024 Mb *Guaranteed* RAM

52 Gb *SSD Cached* Disk Space

500 Gb *Premium* Transfer

1 *IPv4 *+ 5 *IPv6*

2 Core

*$9 First Month* - Order Here​$12 Monthly Thereafter!​
 

1536*-KVM*​
1536 Mb *Guaranteed* RAM

30 Gb *SSD Cached* Disk Space

600 Gb *Premium* Transfer

1 *IPv4 *+ 5 *IPv6*

4 Core

*$13.50 First Month* - Order Here​$18 Monthly Thereafter!​
 

2048*-KVM*​
2048 Mb *Guaranteed* RAM

40 Gb *SSD Cached* Disk Space

800 Gb *Premium* Transfer

1 *IPv4 *+ 5 *IPv6*

4 Core

*$16.50 First Month* - Order Here​$22 Monthly Thereafter!​
 

4096*-KVM*​
4096 Mb *Guaranteed* RAM

60 Gb *SSD Cached* Disk Space

1,200 Gb *Premium* Transfer

1 *IPv4 *+ 5 *IPv6*

4 Core

*$26.25 First Month* - Order Here​$35 Monthly Thereafter!​ ​
 ​Open*VZ Plans*​ ​xx*Mini*​
64 Mb *Guaranteed* RAM​3 Gb *SSD Cached* Disk Space​50 Gb *Premium* Transfer​1 *IPv4 *+ 5 *IPv6*​1 Core​$10* Yearly*​ - Order Here​ ​
x*Mini*​96 Mb *Guaranteed* RAM​3 Gb *SSD Cached* Disk Space​50 Gb *Premium* Transfer​1 *IPv4 *+ 5 *IPv6*​1 Core​$15* Yearly*​ - Order Here​ ​M*ini*​128 Mb *Guaranteed* RAM​5 Gb *SSD Cached* Disk Space​50 Gb *Premium* Transfer​1 *IPv4 *+ 5 *IPv6*​2 Core​$30* Yearly*​ - Order Here​ ​S*mall*​256 Mb *Guaranteed* RAM​10 Gb *SSD Cached* Disk Space​100 Gb *Premium* Transfer​1 *IPv4 *+ 5 *IPv6*​2 Core​*$3 First Month* - Order Here​$4 Monthly Thereafter!​ ​M*edium*​512 Mb *Guaranteed* RAM​20 Gb *SSD Cached* Disk Space​200 Gb *Premium* Transfer​1 *IPv4 *+ 5 *IPv6*​2 Core​*$5.25 First Month* - Order Here​$7 Monthly Thereafter!​ ​L*arge*​1024 Mb *Guaranteed* RAM​40 Gb *SSD Cached* Disk Space​400 Gb *Premium* Transfer​1 *IPv4 *+ 5 *IPv6*​4 Core​*$9 First Month* - Order Here​$12 Monthly Thereafter!​ ​XL*arge*​1536 Mb *Guaranteed* RAM​80 Gb *SSD Cached* Disk Space​800 Gb *Premium* Transfer​1 *IPv4 *+ 5 *IPv6*​4 Core​*$13.50 First Month* - Order Here​$18 Monthly Thereafter!​ ​ ​All OpenVZ VPS are located at the Dacentec facility in Lenoir, North Carolina.​ ​*Network Status* is publicly available here!​ ​*Speed Test*​OpenVZ VPS - 100Mb / 1Gb​KVM VPS - 100Mb / 1Gb​ ​
*Trace-route*​*OpenVZ VPS* - 192.111.154.236 or 2607:5600:da::12bd:6398​*KVM VPS* - 198.50.218.0 or 2607:5300:60:2f63:0:5555:a08f:1abc​ ​*Contact*​E-Mail / Ticket / Website​ ​*About My Custom Hosting*​My Custom Hosting was registered back in 2009 and provided hosting only to customers known to the business in real life. With almost 8 years experience in the hosting industry you should feel right at home with My Custom Hosting. We aim to offer your the most features at the lowest price possible. With multiple offsite backup locations, CloudFlare, Softaculous and Nginx+Varnish, and now OpenVZ and KVM VPS, we feel we are almost there but if you have any suggestions to a feature we should add to our line-up please let us know!​
Thanks!​


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 15, 2013)

Cleaned up this thread!


----------

